# Emergency help needed ONTARIO TRANSPORT, TEMP FOSTER, ADOPTIONS, ANYTHING



## trailsend

I know this is a long short but I am desperate. We have been contacted by Rabbit Rescue tonight about nearly 400 rabbits that have been seized and are going to be euthanized tomorrowIn Barrie Ontario, Canada. We can help a few mammas and their litters - but we need help to get them here. We are about 6-7 hours one way from Barrie, and there is just no way for us to get there fast enough tomorrow. What we desperately need is someone to foster/transport for us - HALFWAY. We don't need someone to come all the way here, just halfway. We only need them fostered until the transporter could bring them. 

Is there anyone in Ontario who could help us? Trouble is I have to let the shelter know in the morning. They will hold them, but only tomorrow. They apparently won't even hold them overnight for me - so I know this is a huge long shot. There just is not enough time. It's almost 1AM here, I can't reach anyone on the phone or email that might be able to help, so I thought I'd throw it out here and see if anyone could help. 

Donna


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Time's gotta be granted for that number of innocent heartbeats/Rescues. !!!!!

OMG.

ray:


----------



## trailsend

The shelter won't give an inch, I can't believe it! :shock::X


----------



## Pipp

Has somebody posted on Craigslist AND an agricultural classifieds site? Maybe somebody has a barn they can donate to hold them temporarily whlie it's sorted out? 

Would writing letters to the shelter telling them we have large numbers of members willing to help rabbits in jeopardy and there is no reason to euthanize this quickly and to do so may well cause a public outcry? 

Or something? 

I think posting on ALL the Craigslists in the area in the pets, argiculture and volunteer areas would normally help, but not sure about this quickly. 

I can do stuff like that from here. 

I'll try and PM the post to all the Ontario members too. 

Any other areas close to Barrie? NY State? 

sas ray:


----------



## trailsend

I don't think so - it's such short notice. The families are big I've just been told 12-14 babies each. We can only help one, two families tops, since we don't do a lot of adoptions, we provide permanent sanctuary, that limits our spaces - and this time of year! If my barn had a roof on it, I'd be set. 

Thank you thank you Sas for posting this and sending it around. 

NY State is fairly close, but not really, a few hours + drive I think. 

I am not fully aware of the entire situation, either is rabbit rescue... but it seems like shelter is just not going to hold off. Rabbit rescue is taking about 20 or more, andI *think* some shelters might take some, but I'm not positive. 

Donna


----------



## Pipp

Here's the Google map (although don't trust their routes, but it shows the area cities and towns). 

PS: I have the directions reversed, they have to go from B to A. 







We have a ton of members in Ontario, the total drive one way is only four hours, this should be doable, just needs time. :?

I think we can help out with a gas fund, if that makes a difference. 

If they weren't moms and babies, and the transport longer than a car, I'd say stick'em on a greyhound as cargo, it's bad, but at least they'd have a shot.  



sas :clover:


----------



## Haley

Thanks for posting the map, Pipp!

Donna, I just sent a PM to all our Ontario members so hopefully someone can help. Is there a rescue or do you know anyone near Barrie who could keep them overnight if we cant get something going soon enough? If its a mom and babies they should be fine together in one pen/enclosure if we could find someone with a barn or garage..

Soooska said her hubby Chris may be able to help, bless his heart, but cant do it today.


----------



## trailsend

Thanks Haley! I am trying now to reach the woman from rabbit rescue and I can't ahold of her. I'm trying to get her to take a family to Newmarket where Susan might be able to help. It's such short notice - it's just crazy. I can't believe that the shelter will not hold them even overnight. 

I know someone near Barrie but I cannot reach them, I've left several messages on their phone 

Yes thanks for the map Sas!

Rabbit rescue wants me to take adults, which I would, trouble is they would all have to be seperate and that will make someone keeping them for a few days and transporting them more diffcult. If I had a couple days I know this would be possible, but the shelter is determined they go right now, or not at all. 

Donna


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh gosh...

I got pms from Pip and Haley about this. My problem is that I don't have any transportation at all (no license, I don't drive). About the best I can offer is this: If anyone is going to be bringing any rabbits to the Ottawa area, I could temporarily house a couple. My house is extremely crowded and small (not to mention filthy at the moment) but I have a couple of old dog cages that I could set up in my kitchen in an emergency. The bars of the cages are fairly wide so it might be difficult for me to take a mom and babies (sure would love to tho!). But if that is of any help, I'd be glad to do so.

If anyone is able to transport a bunny or two to my place, I'll take them on a temporary basis. Anything is better than being euthanized simply because there's no room.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I think I may be picking up 2 Momas and her babies at some point today in Newmarket (for Donna). I just spoke with the lady in Barrie and she will get back to me.

Just pray I don't get lost. LOL I am so pityful with directions and of course Chris isn't home and he took his GPS of all the nerve. LOL

Susan


----------



## Haley

Oh Susan youre such a sweetheart! 

Make sure you go on yahoo and get a map before you go! I'll be praying for you!


----------



## MsBinky

I contacted the SPCA gang here to see if they can get their mates in Ontario to put pressure on Rabbit Rescue into finding a way to allow more time, and also to see where the SPCA in Ontario is at with their numbers and if they have any foster families available and/or people available to drive.

This is too sad for words.


----------



## MsBinky

Update:

My director from the SPCA called the woman at Rabbit Rescue since she knows her. She says it's not really 400, but they have many many and they have gotten enough help that they are no longer in much danger. I do advise that you all keep looking into it though. We will be offering to take a few in ourselves.


----------



## Coco0457

there MUST be a way, to give those bunnies MORE TIME !!!

Put pressure on the SPCA, go public, News , TV, Governor ...,...anything!!!

Haviva from RabbitRescue Canada is up there, I saw that on Bunspace [dot] com,

she asked to e-mail to: [email protected],

if anyone can help.

I am praying for MORE time for those bunnies! Please! ray:


----------



## MsBinky

The SPCA did the seizure and contacted Rabbit Rescue. The seizure of rabbits was in fact a rabbit mill. 

These bunnies could use all the loving they could get.


----------



## Pipp

Luna may post here herself, but in case she doesn't, here's her note: (She was the first person I PM'd after I saw Trailsend's post, she hasn't posted in awhile, but she's an awesome RO member). 

I forwarded her note and her email address to Rosiland as per the above post.

-------------

HI, thankyou for bringning this to my attention, I live in Barrie, I dont have a car but am willing to take some bunnies in to buy them some time in between travels. I do not however have any equipment at the moment: such as( cage, food, supplies) I am also seriously considering adopting one or two as well. Please let me know what I can do if anything. My e-mail address is xxxxxxxxx. 

-------------

If it works out, maybe people who can't drive or adopt can helpwith supplies. 

sas :clover:


----------



## Pipp

PS: Apologies to Ontario members who got hit up twice,I fell asleep beforetelling Haley I had already PM'd everybody. :baghead



sas


----------



## Coco0457

Good Luck, Susan !!!

Please don't get lost...


----------



## HoneyPot

Hey I'm available to help as well. I'm in Toronto - is there anything that still needs to be done? What's the status?


----------



## Bassetluv

*Pipp wrote: *


> If it works out, maybe people who can't drive or adopt can helpwith supplies.
> 
> sas :clover:


Great idea...I'd be willing to donate some money for anyone who needs to get supplies.


----------



## Bassetluv

*Pipp wrote: *


> PS: Apologies to Ontario members who got hit up twice,I fell asleep beforetelling Haley I had already PM'd everybody. :baghead
> 
> 
> 
> sas


No apologies...such a great cause deserves at least two notices, or however many it takes...!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm still waiting to here from them.

I'll post as soon as I get more info

Susan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I would love to help but live too far to do anything now.


----------



## Pipp

I heard back from Rosiland... And I should stress that herorg is just one of the rescuers, they're not the people who seized the rabbits, so they don't have the ones still in trouble, but they do need to place the ones they've got ASAP as do the other orgs.Some of the placements are just very temporary.

She says there were around 400 total -- many many babies and probably pregnant females. They were meat and fur rabbits. She suspects all kinds of breeds (but I suspect larger ones under the circumstances). The SPCA hasalready started euthanizing.  

Rosiland's org hasonly beenable to only pull around 25, I think that's mostly babies. 

I think people who can set up santuaries or something -- anything -- may need tocontact the SPCA directly, anybody have contact infofor them? They may only deal with rescues, but something that should be looked into to at least. 

------------

There were 400 seized. They have already begun to pts.
Some are being sent to other shelters but theres not enough room for them all. The other places will only take them in temporary, not long term. So only buying us a few days.


----------



## MsBinky

This sucks...



I guess Steph called Rabbit Rescue. I had hoped she'd have called the SPCA as well in order to get more info. All I know is we might be taking a few in, though very few because large rabbits just don't get adopted much around here. Wish we could do more on our end. 

Are there any farms around, "nature" attractions, etc. that could take some? 

I hate when people are so stupid :grumpy:

*I think the SPCA didn't want to give the official numbers because of the "unsaid rules" so sorry if I got told there wasn't 400* I am going by what my director said the other person said, that the person before them said., etc. Lol *


----------



## jil101ca

I showed this to my hubby and we talked about it for a long time. There is just no way we can help, my truck isn't running right at all and we don't think it would make it there and back. I'm 5 hours away with no means to transport rabbits. I feel very sad that I can't help.


----------



## trailsend

O.K here is my update - I just got home! I'm running around trying to get my animals taken care of. Angel Susan & her husband are going to take a couple mamas for us, so we can figure out how to get them here. Rabbit Rescue said they will get them to New Market for Susan to pick up, and like she said, she is still waiting to hear from them and so am I. 

I don't know how many rabbits have been saved, but like Sas said, they have already started euthanizing. They just won't budge or give anyone any more time. I was up all night working on this - but it's hard to find help at 2 and 3 in the morning. I am so grateful Susan offered to help us save some of these buns. 

It was indeed a rabbit mill - horrible mess and so many rabbits have suffered and are suffering because of it. If we had more time, more of these rabbits could have been saved. 

Glad people are wanting to help - I hope a lot of these rabbits got pulled but I am not sure. I know rabbit rescue has been hard at work getting as many out as they could. 

My thanks to Sas and Haley for contacting Ontario members and getting word out. 

Will update as we get further info, on our buns, or the situation if we can.


----------



## Pipp

I have to run out the door (for rabbit food, of course), but Luna21 has offered to take some in and Nadia may be able to help... among others.. 

Hope that gets followed up. 

Would be nice to get some of the ones still in danger out.  

sas


----------



## trailsend

O.K. quick update - still trying to get outside to do chores! The SPCA will be transporting 2 mamas and their babies about 22+ rabbits to Susan tomorrow if all goes well, and then we'll work on getting them from Susan to us. At least these lives along with all the buns Rabbit rescue took in and other people & shelters were able to be saved.


----------



## HoneyPot

Bah, I wish there was more time to figure this out. I can't keep any bunnies myself, but I am available to help with any transports if anyone else needs. I can drive to Barrie no problem and I have room to keep some buns for a short time if it's needed.



Nadia


----------



## Haley

Nad, you should get with Susan and see if maybe she needs help getting them to her place and set up? I know she was going to have to make the drive today by herself.

You guys are awesome for offering to help


----------



## PixieStixxxx

I wish I could help physically =[

My foster Royce may be going home in about a month leaving a giant NIC cage for bonded pairs... and I have pet store cages in storage.


----------



## Coco0457

this is f****** ridiculous !!!!!!

SPCA should have better organized this!!!

Why in the world wouldn't SPCA give those bunnies more time?!:X:grumpy::tantrum:

All that praying didn't work this time, I guess.

It's very sad. :crazinessSPCA SUCKS:banghead

...they didn't even give those bunniesa chance.

they should have started euthanizing the people responsible for this!!!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I am going for 2:00 pm today to get the Momas and the babies.

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Support from this corner TO EVERYONE who is lending a hand to help the innocent rabbits !!


----------



## trailsend

Thank you, thank you, thank you to Susan & hubby who are going to pick up our two saved families today


----------



## f_j

I received your PMs. I really wish I could've helped, I'm off work this week but I'm babysitting 24/7 all week I wouldn't have been able to take any in, but I wish I could've helped transport. I'm really sorry.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK so I just made 2 Blankets (fleece & flannelette) for the Momas and the babies.

We're leaving in about 5 minutes.

Susan


----------



## Coco0457

UPDATE:

I have contacted Rosalind at Rabbit Rescue Canada, she sent me this message:



*Yes, they are still desperate for help. Some have already been euthanized and more will be everyday.*

*Where are you located? If nearer to Barrie you should contact their SPCA to offer more help. Some buns went there and the more that move out the more that can be saved.*

*If you are nearer TO and would like to foster/adopt through Rabbit Rescue then let me know and I will send you the applications.*

*THanks!*
*Rosalind*


Contact info:

http://www.rabbitrescue.ca

[email protected]

phone#: 905-875-4343



SPCA Barrie branch(they havea large amount of bunnies!):

91 Patterson Road, Barrie ON L4N 3V9



http://www.barrie.ontariospca.ca

[email protected]

Barrie branch
phone#: 705-728-7311


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG they are here. I think they are both Flemish Giants. One has lots of babies all colours. They other is all white with all white babies.

I have to go give them water. I'll be back with a few questions.

ADORABLE that's all I can say!!!

Susan


----------



## trailsend

Whoohoo I'm so excited. If they are all Flemmies, Kevin is going to have to build a Flemish Giant Kingdom LOL.


----------



## trailsend

BTW I am so glad you have them now and that they are safe Susan, I was so worried they were going to be overlooked or something at the shelter.

AND I strongly reccomend anyone wanting to help to contact Rabbit Rescue as posted above to offer their services, fostering, transporting, etc.


----------



## Haley

Im so happy they are safe with you Susan! Are they in your garage or basement or something?

Susan. be sure to tell Chris we all love him for being such a great guy and helping out in all this. You two are really special people.

I hope you can get some pictures- you are going to be a busy girl! When will youguys be meeting up to get them to Donna?


----------



## SOOOSKA

The pictures are loading now. They are in our Basement at least its warm down there, it's bloody cold out today.

I was very impressed with the guy from the SPCA (and he was really cute to). He gave me the one huge carrier (would have given me the second but it wouldn't fit in Chris car). He did say that their were some real sick bunnies that had to be PTS. He was so grateful that we took these bunnies in. He said if their was ever anything we needed just give him a call. I will definitely keep his cell number.

Going to check on pictures and Bunnies.

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Sending hugs as I watch this. Are you set for toys and stuff? Just feel a desire to kiss every kiddo and mom you took in. You've got angel wings,


----------



## trailsend

Yes, Susan and Chris are angels for helping with these buns. And so is Kevin for saying we could handle two families instead of just one! I am so glad this is working out and that they are safe with Susan. Now we just have to organize getting them here, and not worry about them not being safe.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK here you go Picture Heavy.










































Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Second Batch









































Enjoy 

Susan


----------



## trailsend

Whoohoo babies


----------



## Haley

Oh my gosh they are so beautiful!

Do the mommas let you pet the babies Susan?

Trailsend, will you keep them as residents or try to adopt them out? They are all so beautiful.

I love this pic:






It breaks my heart that anyone could want to hurt these little ones. Bless you guys for helping.


----------



## trailsend

Unless someone extra special comes along, our plan is to offer a permanent home to all of the buns. That's why we decided on two families, because we knew we could make room for them forever


----------



## SOOOSKA

Haley, the Grey Momma doesn't want me to touch them, they do seem quite a bit smaller than the white ones though. I have to change the towel/sheets in that carrier as they really smell bad. I think I will wait until tomorrow and make a pen around the carrier and hope Mommie and Babies come out.

Now the white Momma seems much calmer so I will try to pick them up tomorrow.

Susan


----------



## cheryl

Your a wonderful personSusan! 

Oh and i really love the picture with the white babies sitting with their mum..that is so precious

Cheryl


----------



## Coco0457

yeeeeeessssss, YOU are a wonderful person, Susan  thank you soooooo much!!!

I am so glad, you guys and the bunnies made it safely, they ALL are absolutely adorable!!!

Good to know, they are safe now!

How could anyone hurt such sweethearts? That just breaks my heart!

When I saw those pictures, I started crying...


----------



## TinysMom

*Haley wrote: *


> I love this pic:


I want the white one on the far left....and a gray one....and ... and.... and....

Aw sheesh - now I know where to go to bunnynap my next flemish.....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to add - now Susan is gonna want a flemish to bond w/ Daisy Mae....

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

The gray one...steel?


----------



## Haley

Oh yes, I found out this summer how smelly moms and babies are!! Its like a nasty sweet urine smell that wont go away- and no matter how much you clean their pen its gross again within minutes!


----------



## SOOOSKA

More pictures.









































Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

And more.































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## trailsend

Great pictures susan :biggrin2:I told Kevin I wanted to call one of the mamas Miracle if it suited, and I think the gray mama is her


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Donna. That's a great name.

I gues it would be useless to put a litterbox in with them?

Susan


----------



## Haley

If you have one, Id put down litterboxes. It will make cleanup a little easier.

Those pics are beautiful. How long are they staying with you Susan?


----------



## SOOOSKA

I have them till Sunday. They are so cute. I picked a couple of them up. It was a real challenge trying to get the dirty towels out. Mama didn't want to come out and when she got close to me I got scared she's so big. I know I'm a real sissy, Chris said "Oh just go pick her up" Yeah right.:craziness

Susan


----------



## trailsend

Susan, you could put a litterbox in there, it might help, but if space is limited it might take up some of their lying down space. If you think they've got enough room go ahead


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK so I'm picture happy tonight






















Susan

I'm just oploading a video of a few of them.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's the video, it's a bit dark but you can definetely make them out.





Enjoy

Susan


----------



## aurora369

Yes for the litter box! Some of my foster litters where messy, others picked up litter training by 6 weeks old. You have to clean with vinegar many times a day to help them get in the habit. Have the entire cage, everything but the litter boxes, absolutely clean.

I found a giant litter box that has enough space to hang a hay rack, water bottle and food dishes in worked well. Here's a picture of my old set up, it worked pretty well. I made a single large litter box not to long after these pictures, it was easier to clean.




If you use blankets or towels, make sure you have enough that you can switch them out daily, if not more than once a day for cleaning. Otherwise they will get quite stinky...

--Dawn


----------



## timetowaste

I always lose faith in humanity, and then people like everyone who did what they could to help these poor rabbits come along...and my faith is restored. REST ASSURED, it will be ripped from me once again real soon! But for right now, this makes my heart smile.

Peg -- The little black flemmie baby reminds me of a baby Tiny... ink iris:

I wonder....onder:

Tracy


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man the little gray baby and Mama are tugging at my heart. I wish things were different.


----------



## Coco0457

wow, all those pictures...---ADORABLE---, cuteness overload .



*PLEASE DON'T FORGET:*

*they still need a lot of help!*

*Also, there is a large number of Bunnies at the Barrie Branch, up for adoption, guys.*

*All the contact info is listed on page 2, before all the cute pictures* 



:help http://www.rabbitrescue.ca

phone#: 905-875-4343



:helpSPCA Barrie Branch

phone#:705-728-7311


----------



## trailsend

Coco is right, all the rabbits Susan is fostering for us are SAFE they all will be provided for for the rest of their lives. The rabbits still in Barrie and with other rescues and shelters are still in danger and still do not have forever homes, so if you want to help, please do so. There are lots of New Zelands and Flemish Giants still in danger.


----------



## Coco0457

hi everybody!

Rabbit Rescue Canada, Haviva and Rosalind, are still working hard. 

Yes, they still need a lot of help, anything!



So does the SPCA Barrie Branch!!!

phone#: 705-728-7311



---Montreal SPCA and Quebec Rabbit Rescue Group have offered to help as well---


----------



## trailsend

again I URGE anyone who can help to do so. These babies are adorable - But SAFE. There were over 26 nursing mothers there, and most of them have been put to sleep. There are dozens of young rabbits, and adults. All Flemish Giants, New Zelands, Californians and other breeds that need HELP. The rabbits at Susans are some of the very lucky ones we were able to pull. My heart is breaking and Kevin and I haven't slept worrying about all the rabbits that have been put to sleep because they couldn't be helped and all the ones still at risk. Kevin was trying to figure out how we could take them ALL. Which of course is impossible. But so many rabbits have been needlessly bred and now euthanized because of someones unkind heart. This happens everyday. Like rabbit rescue said, they get calls like this every week.

That is why we provide Sanctuary. Rescue is a difficult business. If any one can help even one rabbit, or adopt one Flemish Giant, please contact rabbit rescue. Transport is never impossible and can often be worked out. 

I am so grateful to Sas, and RO, and Susan & her husband for making it possible to pull these two families. I am so relieved that they are safe and always will be now. But so many other rabbits need your help.

www.rabbitrescue.ca 

Sorry for going on and on! We haven't slept in days and our hearts are breaking that we cannot do even more. 

Donna


----------



## Coco0457

I was wondering:

Is there any way to put an Alert about this on goingRabbit Rescue on the frontpage of RO?

That way,everybody gets aware of it right away......:idea


----------



## Coco0457

Hi Donna,

I have just read your post above...this whole case is just heartbreaking. If there was a way, I would take them all, if only temp, just to have them all safe. 

SPCA was not organized on this, they could have done things very differently. Especially on the time issue. Then they went ahead, and started euthanizing really quick, not even give some bunnies the time they deserved.SPCA are actually keeping really hush about all of this. 

It's just not the bunnies fault. It's mean people doing this. It makes me so mad!!!

The world needs an update:

Bunnies are NOT Livestock, meat or fur!!!

Bunnies are the BEST, and they make great pets; and they shouldn't be out there in some outdoor cage 

If people would only understand...



Kevin should keep on thinking...:caffeine...,

maybe he'll come up with something !!! :yes: :headsmack !!!



Nicole;...myself need...:caffeine...


----------



## Haley

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I found a giant litter box that has enough space to hang a hay rack, water bottle and food dishes in worked well.



Dawn's right on this one- when I had babies at my place I had as many litterboxes as I could manage in there with them. At least then most of the pee will go in there. The babies tend to pee and poop where they eat so putting hay and pellets where they can be reached from the litterbox is a great idea.

You should use that huge tupperware you use for the snow, Susan. That would work great.


----------



## mandyhoward

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this website, but I got the website off bunspace while working on this problem. I volunteer for the Quebec Rabbit Rescue group in Montreal, and we are also working on getting some bunnies out of there! The Montreal SPCA is also planning on taking a few. It is only a few....but hey, we are saving a few more lives. This is very sad 

Bye for now, 

Mandy


----------



## MsBinky

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

A montrealer!!! Hi Mandy, I am Sophie, I help with the placing ads and have fostered for the SPCA :biggrin2:I am looking forward to seeing those buns get placed!


----------



## SOOOSKA

These babies and the Mommas are so darn cute. I only wish I had lots of money and more room, I would definitely take a couple in. But I'm at least helping this Beautiful Bunch out.

I woke up this morning to very hungry & thirsty White Bunnies. Wow they are little piggies. I had their bowl full of pellets and they were all gone this morning. They drink alot too. This mommie let me give her nose a little pet. I did notice on one her ears a little chunk was missing. It actually looked like a teeth/mouth bite.

Mommie Flemish aka Miracle (which I'm calling her) doesn't seem as skiddish today. I'm waiting for my friend to come over to help me change the sheets again. Too many babies for one person to watch and do work.

I also bought them new fleece blankets and matching towels:crazinesswhich of course will be going to their forever home with them. I did pick up some Alfalfa Hay for them. I'm mixing it with the Timothy. I hope that's OK.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

You are perfect Susan.


----------



## Pipp

I hope Luna21 got through to the SPCA and was able to help, I know she was in touch with Rosiland at the recuse. Luna's in Barrie, she said she might be able to take in one or two. ray:

If I can bond a male Flemish or NZ and a female dwarf and someone is flying to Vancouver in the near future, I'm considering it.

I'll probably go for a white NZ with pink eyes, seeing as they're hard tofind homes for. Not sure where I'll put himif he doesn't bond with Pipp. (I also may endwith George's 10. It will be over his dead body, but I'm trying to arrange that). 



sas


----------



## Haley

Susan, the alfalfa is perfect for the babies. You are doing a great job.

Re: the momma with the bite on her ear, are the mommas in together? I would just keep an eye on them for now. You might want to put some neosporin on it if she'll let you.

You need Crystal and Nadia to come over and help you!


----------



## mandyhoward

Hi Everyone!!

We are getting AMAZING SUPPORT from fellow Montrealers wanting to help. The bunnies will be arriving from Toronto this weekend, now we just need to know how many we can finally take! It is a work in progress. The more the merrier!

So many people have already taken these guys into their homes. We can't save every bunny in the world, but for the ones we do save, it is the world!!! The bunnies thank you!! It is very encouraging to see so many people come together to help these bunny families in need. 

Mandy


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG these Bunnies are so darn adorable. We had them out this afternoon whe I was cleaning the carriers. 

Haley they are in separate carriers, the bites are old she actually has a couple on her ears.

I have tons of pictures I will post later this evening. 

I almost lost one baby NZ as it got through a crack in between the two carriers(of course Chris was suppose to be watching them). No really I got excited for nothing. LOL

Donna you better check the NZ carrier on Sunday, Chris is in LOVE with the Mommie Rabbit.He may want to keep her. LOL

Susan


----------



## Coco0457

*SOOOSKA wrote: *

Donna you better check the NZ carrier on Sunday, Chris is in LOVE with the Mommie Rabbit.He may want to keep her. LOL



Hi Susan,

It sounds like you and Chris need to adopt some more of your own!!! :bunnyheart !!! Seriously!!!



Nicole


----------



## TinysMom

Is there any way to get any of them into the US? Or do they all have to stay in Canada?

Just wondering...

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Peg I'm not sure, I hope Donna will come on an answer your question.

Picture time.















































Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

A few more.




































Enjoy

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

Oh well - so much for my hopes and idea....I'd wanted to get 2-4 flemish giant does (preferably younger ones that might bond) and adopt them....

Art's first words were "I'm not driving to Canada to rescue bunnies...". (We're 3 miles from the Mexican border).

I said, "No. We'd drive to the airport to pick them up."

He still said, "NO".

I understand why ...... it just hurts to think of flemish giants being put to sleep....but we have enough here already and I am rehoming many of the lionheads so we can get our house back again....

Oh well....to fly them from Canada would have been around $299 - but to fly them from just inside the US border would have dropped it to $199......in case anyone from the states is thinking about it.

Peg


----------



## Coco0457

those guys are getting cuter by the second :bunnyheart

I'm getting attached to them, just by looking at those pictures!!!

It is very hard to comprehend, that anyone would raise those bunnies for meat!!!and Fur!!! yet, that anyone would put them "down", simply because there are so many, and there's no room!!! too sad for words...


----------



## babysophiecat

*I just joined to get pictures of some of the bunnies to make a video for youtube to help get donations. Please help me by watching the video, the more views, ratings & comments the video gets, the more exposure it will get, and hopefully more donations as well. Thank you.* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kA9eIw9QC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kA9eIw9QC8[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom

Nice video.....too bad you didn't have space to post about the forum in the video since we've worked so hard to get them help...but hopefully the exposure on YouTube will help them out! :biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## babysophiecat

*I just edited the video to include the link-unfortunately the link takes people to the main page, so I included directions to this thread = )
*


----------



## Coco0457

thanks for doing this, babysophiecat!!!

together, we can make a difference!



*Rabbit Rescue Canada IS IN DESPERATELY NEED OF A-N-Y-T-H-I-N-G!!!*

*Anybody, who can help!,PLEASE go to their website:*



http://www.rabbitrescue.ca



:thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## karona

I was just about to post. It was on the news. Berry OSPCA sezed 300 rabbits, many pregnant. I work for the OSPCA, none were ever going to be euthinised other than ones that neeeded to be and some of the pregnant ones as we just cant deal with that many and then all the babys (pupulation would ahve more than doubled to lik 700 which would be impossable to give all to good homes). About 12 have found homes and they are now being sent to OSPCA's all over ontario as well as select rescue groups. I understand some were sent to Rabbit Rescue (mainly ones that we would have euthinised because they need too much vet care and may not survive anyhow). remeber the OSPCA does not have cash to deal with this. We need to adopt the ones in the best conditiona dn the young ones to good people and the rest need to be handeled accordingly (foster ill ones who have a good chance to recover with a little tlc) We also need to remeber these rabbits wont likely be kid bunnies or bunnys for the unexperienced. They will neeed loads of care, and will have had no posative human contact therefore may be a bit...fisty??? The little ones should be ok but theses are not average bunnys, they are meat farm rabbits.


----------



## spcarabbits

Hello,

The SPCA Montreal Exotic Animal Team will be taking 10 rabbits from the seizure in Barrie. If you are in the Montreal region and would be interested in fostering these little darlings do not hesitate to contact me.

We have already found 1 great foster so only 9 more to go.

;o)

Stephanie


----------



## SOOOSKA

Honesty in the 2 days I have had these Beautiful Bunnies I can already see the progress in them. Yesterday they did not want me to touch them, today my husband held both of the mothers. 

This evening when i went down to give them water and hay both mothers came to the door and let me pet them. I really don't think it will take that much to get any of those rabbits to trust you and show you the same amount of TLC that you are showing them. They truely are very lovely animals. 

Susan


----------



## babysophiecat

I found my rabbit running around my apartment complex... she had been out on her own for at least 3 weeks, I have no idea what her situation was before then. I have a feeling she was confined to a cage, as no one responded to the ad I placed in the Lost & Found section. She has been a challenge, but she's very much worth it. Each life is valuable & worth saving.


----------



## babysophiecat

yes, thank you = ) I've had my rabbit for almost 2 years now she went from crazy wild to oh so very loving = ) its so worth it = )

this is her now = )
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-J7GeEj-oU[/ame]


----------



## Coco0457

what a beautiful bunny you have , her markings are adorable.

I really like her all white whiskers :bunnyheart, and she's totally tame!


----------



## babysophiecat

*thank you = ) she has a lot of fans because of her "cheeky" personality = ) She's still tearing up carpet and has her wild streak, but I wouldn't change a thing about her = )
*


----------



## b24karrot

I just read this entire post and I am so sad. We live here in the Detroit area and we have four buns now, space is limited as we live in a finished off basement, my girlfriend and I would adop 20 more if we had an entire house to ourselves, but mom and sister have the rest of the house and they have a dog.
Oh how I wish we could take more, I really want a flemish too, but my partner says we certainly don't have the space for a bun that big with four already here? What do you all think? Could we make room for one more? How we would get it here, we are on disability here and could not afford transport. I also worry that there will be fights and injuries, we just got our Blakes staples out from a fight he had with one of our other boys.
Is it possible? If they do not get along I do not have the room to keep them seperate, they would all have to get along.
Any ideas, I would love to help.
Oh is Krista going to go over the deep end when I bring this up tomorrow, she gets mad because she says that's enough, but then when I say one needs to be saved she gets mad cause she can't say no.

Any ideas would be great.

Dawn


----------



## PixieStixxxx

We have one Flemish Giant here at the shelter, and about a dozen applications for him.

I mentioned to my SPCA about this rabbit situation at the Ontario SPCA, and they said they'll see if they can fly in a few of these Flemishes from the Ontario SPCA to the Vancouver SPCA.

The chances are slim though =[


----------



## spcarabbits

Maybe if you get some flow into BCSARC BC might be able to take some. They are quite a large rabbit rescue in BC if I am not mistaken and might be willing to help.

Its worth looking into. As for the flying I had attempted to send one of our darlings to BC and they can accompany someone on the flight for $50 if they are in a cat carrier. I am not sure of freight costs however.


----------



## mandyhoward

Hi Everone,

I have some contacts at Air Canada (Montreal though).

I'll see what I can do!

Mandy


----------



## JadeIcing

I want that gray mama and baby. Just if I had a million dollars.


----------



## SOOOSKA

These rabbits are simply ADORABLE. They are little piggies though drinking tons of water and eating pellets. 

I've given the 2 Mothers a little bit of greens they love them.

The white mother is so lovely, she comes right to the door and lets you pet her lots. Chris has really fallen hard for her, so have I for that matter.

Susan


----------



## mandyhoward

Hi Susan and Group!

We have 26 of these bunnies coming to Montreal today, including two females, likely pregnant. 

Are the adults responding well to greens? I would imagine they have never seen a carrot or lettucebefore, and would have to be introduced VERY slowly. 

We are eagerly awaiting their arrival!

Mandy


----------



## SOOOSKA

They seem to be OK with the greens. I'm just giving small amounts of Parsley and Dill. Of course the babies are getting none. I'm real careful when I give the greens that none of it falls so the babies can grab it.

Susan


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

OH MY GOD!!! Am I too late? I have an empty barn AND HUGE empty chicken coup I can donate the space! I live on 10 acres of land.....I can also provide transportation. I have family in Pickering Ontario which is right next to Ajax..and I live in Caledon Ontario!!! Is it too late?? :-( I'm going to go back and read all the posts now.


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

Ok I just spoke with a nice lady from the Barrie shelter and she said she'd call me back with more info...she was like "We have horses too " I'mthinking--what the heck I'll take those too!lol! I'm biting off more than I can chew so I think I'll stick with the bunnies for now! I'm so excited...6 months pregnant and BORED to death..I've got nothing but time on my hands :biggrin2: Is this what they call maternal instinct? ---the cute thing is that my unborn baby's name is NOAH! He's not out of the womb yet and is already making mommy save animals!


----------



## Haley

Aww Im so happy you got our PMs stopwar!!! Let us know how things go and if you take some in.

Its just fate that youre getting Noah's little ark all ready for him


----------



## Coco0457

all I know is, Rabbit Rescue Canada are VERY desperate for any help, and there should be a large number of the Barrie seized bunnies at the Barrie Branch SPCA!!!

Here is some contact Info:



I have contacted Rosalind at Rabbit Rescue Canada, she sent me this message:



*Yes, they are still desperate for help. Some have already been euthanized and more will be everyday.*

*Where are you located? If nearer to Barrie you should contact their SPCA to offer more help. Some buns went there and the more that move out the more that can be saved.*

*If you are nearer TO and would like to foster/adopt through Rabbit Rescue then let me know and I will send you the applications.*

*THanks!*
*Rosalind*


Contact info:

http://www.rabbitrescue.ca

[email protected]

[email protected]

pls e-mail BOTH!



phone#: 905-875-4343



SPCA Barrie branch (they havea large amount of bunnies!):

91 Patterson Road, Barrie ON L4N 3V9



http://www.barrie.ontariospca.ca

[email protected]

Barrie branch
phone#: 705-728-7311


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

I contacted rabbit rescue via email and just waiting for a reply. Something I found quit odd though was that the lady I spokewith on the phone at the Barrie shelter didn't consider it a crisis. Huh? I'm confused.


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

Anyhoo, I'll update when someone calls me back or replies to my email. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Coco0457

*stopwarownarabbit wrote: *


> I contacted rabbit rescue via email and just waiting for a reply. Something I found quit odd though was that the lady I spokewith on the phone at the Barrie shelter didn't consider it a crisis. Huh? I'm confused.


I'm confused too, that's just strange... :expressionless


----------



## Coco0457

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Is there any way to get any of them into the US? Or do they all have to stay in Canada?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> Peg



It shouldn't be a problem to get them into the US!

Check with your Border Crossings!

***The regulations on bringing a bunny rabbit over the border as a pet, are fairly relaxed***


----------



## mandyhoward

Hi Everyone,

I have handled some adoptions into the USAfrom Canadaand as long as the rabbit is being imported as a pet, you should be fine. No shots or documentation is required. I would still speak with your border crossing agent just to be sure. Also, make sure you get the name of the person you spoke to, in case the guy at the drive up window gives you a hard time. The regulations are also printed on the United States Border Crossing Service. Here is the link. If you are planning on importing a bunny, I suggest printing this document, bring itwith you,and you should be fine!

http://www.cbp.gov/linkhandler/cgov/toolbox/publications/travel/pets_wild.ctt/pets.pdf


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

Nobody from the Barrie shelter has gotten back to me yet..and I'm still waiting foran email from the rabbit rescue. I wonder what's taking so long.


----------



## b24karrot

How far away are the Buns from Detroit?

I would also have some questions about Fleish giants if someone could help me there.

Dawn


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

Hey b24karrot, I'm from Toronto. I'm not sure how far away Barrie is from Detroit.



Edit, I'm from Caledon, not Toronto..duh! lol Caledon is closer to Barrie than Toronto. I moved here last year.


----------



## b24karrot

Very limited income here, disablity and all, but we did just fill the truck up, so I do have two full tanks of gas and can't think of a better way to use it then saving a bun.

Any one know how far it is, could it be a day trip.

Let me know.

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## jil101ca

I sent an e-mail last night, waiting to hear back. If any can come up to North Bay I can pick them up there. I live 20 mins west of North Bay. I told the SPCA that I have room for 4 families. No response yet.


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

My hubby estimatedatleast 8 hours...traffic included. But he could be totaly wrong (he's wrong a lot) so don't take his word for it!


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

We have room for up to80 rabbits. If someone can get them here that would be great!All I needis food (pellets) I can provide the hay and carrots. Any volenteers with a van or truck? 

I should note that I can only foster them for about 2 1/2 months. What happens to them after that? Anyone know?


----------



## Coco0457

Hi stopwarownarabbit:

I hope Barrie SPCA gets back with you soon!

The faster the bunnies get out of there, the better!


----------



## buck rogers

*b24karrot wrote: *


> Very limited income here, disablity and all, but we did just fill the truck up, so I do have two full tanks of gas and can't think of a better way to use it then saving a bun.
> 
> Any one know how far it is, could it be a day trip.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dawn




Windsor is roughly about 6 hours from Barrie

Toronto is about 4 hours

sodepending on where you are in Detroit add about 1-2 hours, it could also be even longer depending on how the border is, I've waited over an hour just on the bridge before.

One more thing to add in case you were wondering, Rabbits don't require any paper work to be brought back and fourth from Canada to the U.S. so their is no worries there.

Hopefully this is some help.


----------



## SOOOSKA

More pictures from tonight.












For Peg


























Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

More Pictures


























Enjoy

Susan


----------



## Haley

They are all so beautiful, Susan! How many babies are there altogether? It seems like so many!

My favorite pics are all the white ones smooshed up together. They are just gorgeous!


----------



## TinysMom

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> For Peg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan


Thank you - Tiny was already 6 pounds when we adopted him......so I never got to see him as a small bunny....

Peg


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

Very nice pictures Susan.

We are going to the shelter todayif the Barrie SPCA doesn't call me back.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Well Chris and I will be leaving soon to take these beautifull Bunnies to their Forever Home. Boy I've only had them for 3 days and I'm so attached to them, they are all real Darlings but the NZ Momma is a real Sweetheart:cry2. She did a big Binky last night. That was the first one I've ever seen from such a big Bunny.

Susan


----------



## mandyhoward

That was probably the first binky of her life!


----------



## Coco0457

I strongly believe YOU ARE right about her first Binky!

Just by looking at Susan's pictures, you can tell, how grateful those bunnies are, for being SAFE, and properly beingCARED for!

They TRULY ARE DARLINGS :bunnyheart


----------



## MsBinky

I am in love :inlove:Especially with the lil light gray (chinchilla?) one!

I so wish I could foster but I had to put that idea away as I really cannot figure how to fit one in the appartment :tears2:I so love big bunnies, but then again, it was hard enough to let Charlie go that i guess i really shouldn't foster a big bun that I cannot adopt myself. I get way too attached. I am so happy that they are being saved. I think the whole situation is terrible.

I will do my part by doubling my efforts to find fosterand permanenthomes for them.


----------



## trailsend

Just a quick update from our end. 

Our two families are home safe & sound. I can never than Susan and Chris enough for their help - without them it would not have been possible to get these guys here safely. We were so happy to have met them as well, they are such kind hearted and sweet people. I just love them! It's not everyday you meet such special people. 

The buns are doing amazing. Sleeping, cuddling, settling in like they have been here forever. These rabbits can so easily be socialized - they just need love and care. It's quite simple. Mama Flemish, Miracle, is a doll. She is so gentle and sweet. All buns have been examined and except for a couple old cuts and wounds, they are all in condition, which I am so pleased about. 

I am so glad to hear people are stepping forward to foster rabbits, but how many of you need another Flemish or NZ? Come on... ADOPT one! Foster homes are great but they need Permanent homes where they will be provided for. Dozens of rabbits currently have temporary homes but still need permanent ones - so please get in touch with Rabbit Rescue or the Barrie SPCA, if you can open your home to any one of these special rabbits. 

Again, thanks to RO, and Susan & Chris, our families are safe. We will get them settled in for now, and then start seeing what else we can do to help. 

By the way - all the Flemish Giants have been in our bed already LOL - and the NZ's are up next. I am just going to look each one of them over, and then they are free to explore the house (of course in safe areas.) 






Poor Kevin, he thinks he can go to bed to rest... (but he loves it) 






Some of the things Susan gave us for the buns and me! She is such a doll. We are so appreciative of her kindness.


----------



## Coco0457

this is really great! I am glad, your bunnies made it safely!

Have fun exploring the bed and the rest of the house, bunnies :rabbithop


----------



## b24karrot

Will you be keeping all of them?


----------



## trailsend

Yes. That's what we are here for - to provide permanent sanctuary. Unless something happens or I found a good enough home. That's why we took these two families. Dozens upon dozens of rabbits are in foster homes with no permanent homes lined up for them. These guys are safe forever.


----------



## b24karrot

*trailsend wrote: *


> Just a quick update from our end.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to hear people are stepping forward to foster rabbits, but how many of you need another Flemish or NZ? Come on... ADOPT one! Foster homes are great but they need Permanent homes where they will be provided for. Dozens of rabbits currently have temporary homes but still need permanent ones - so please get in touch with Rabbit Rescue or the Barrie SPCA, if you can open your home to any one of these special rabbits.


I want to do more, but as I said we live in a basement with 4 buns now. They have the run of the entire basement, and it is finished off with several rooms, but we can not do too many more down here. I would love a Flemish though, always wanted one. But my back will not do a 6-8 hour drive and then the same back home.

But I keep an eye out around my rescues and if I can talk Krista into it we will for sure give more buns a permanent home.

Dawn


----------



## sbunny

Hi everyone.

It is so great that there are so many people out there helping these bunnies.

I live in the metro detroit area. I volunteer for a local rescue. Unfortunatly we don't have space, but I have been wanting a flemish giant. If there is any chance someone could meet me in Windsor or London I would be happy to adopt. I could possibly foster one as well and put him/her on petfinder.

Please let me know if this is of any help or an option.


----------



## mandyhoward

Hi Everyone!

The Montreal bunnies have arrived safe and sound! They are such sweethearts. They must be exhausted from the long trip, but they were definitely up for eating and drinking lots! We cleaned them up a little, and gave them a quick look over for cuts and bumps. Everyone looks pretty good except for one TINY little black female. She must be very young. I am sure she still needs her mom, but I guess they must have gotten seperated at that horrible place. The good news is we will be taking her to the vet tomorrow to make sure she gets all better. She was sneezing quite a bit on the car ride, and her nose is running - we'll fix her up though. She's a darling. Here are some pics  They will all be going into their foster, and some permanent,homes by Tuesday!!


----------



## stopwarownarabbit

So I take it the emergency is no longer an emergency? I havenât heard back from the shelter or the rabbit sanctuary. I was ready to foster dozens but now itâs a question of if or when I can give one a permanent home. I have quite a few pets already and giving birth in a few months. Iâm not sure I can provide a permanent home right nowâ¦although I would love to! Iâm curious, has anyone been charged yet?


----------



## trailsend

No one has been charged, as far as I know it is still under investigation. As far as I know, hardly any of these rabbits have permanent homes. However we are not involved in that. I think there are still rabbits at the shelter but they may have places to go. I don't know. But few people have stepped up to adopt, I am worried about that now. But hopefully Rabbit Rescue, the other shelters & rescues that took in large numbers of rabbits will be able to find a lot of special and willing homes. But it won't be easy.


----------



## 60bunnies

can any of the bunnies be transported to texas, arkansas, oklahoma...if so, i'll look up there websites, and let you know...i do know one in dallas, texas, is ntrs.org.....you might could also contact houserabbitsociety.org, in california...email [email protected]'s a great person that might be able to direct you to different sites that can help...i only had 1$us dollar to donate, but i know every cent counts...you and these bunnies are in my prayers...i just told the letter-carrier lady about this mess...hope the bunnies don't have to be put down...they are sweet creatures of God's, and because of all the horrifying videos, and emails about abuse and torture, and "experiments" done on animals, i have become a vegetarian, on my way to vegan...there's another website that might be able to help(?)...it's caringconsumer.com....suzy perkins in texas


----------



## naturestee

Bump! Anyone up for a transport to Michigan? :weee:
*
sbunny wrote: *


> Hi everyone.
> 
> It is so great that there are so many people out there helping these bunnies.
> 
> I live in the metro detroit area. I volunteer for a local rescue. Unfortunatly we don't have space, but I have been wanting a flemish giant. If there is any chance someone could meet me in Windsor or London I would be happy to adopt. I could possibly foster one as well and put him/her on petfinder.
> 
> Please let me know if this is of any help or an option.


----------



## b24karrot

If someone can transport to Detroit you could do a twofor I could take a flemish.

:biggrin2:


----------



## b24karrot

Okay Kristas' head just about exploded when I told her I said I said I would take a flemish, and though all her reasons make sense, I am very sad.

At this time we are not in a position to take a bunny, I hoe by summer things will be better here and we will be able o adopt two or three more, but we just cannot do it at this time.

I am very sorry and very sad..........:bigtears:


----------



## 60bunnies

i need to sign off for today, but if you need any different places in the arkansas, kansas, oklahoma, louisiana, texas areas, that may be able to help, just let me know...again, you can contact [email protected], and she may be able to tell you some places in michigan, massachusetts, some us states closer to canada...or try to look them up on houserabbitsociety.org....I'm praying that someone in the us, can help y'all out...asap...suzy in texas:bunnydance:


----------



## mandyhoward

Hi Everyone!

As many of you know, we have a few of theBarrie rescue buns here in Montreal. These guys really drink A LOT! Did other rescuers of these buns notice the same thing? We have babies that are drinking like crazy, along with many juveniles. I'm sure their drinking will level off, but I wanted to know if others encountered the same thing.

Thanks! Mandy


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Mandy, I had 21 babies and 2 momas for about 3 days, I coildn't believe how much they drank. I had 2 water bottles in each of the carriers and had to refill them numerous times of the day & night.

Susan


----------



## 60bunnies

the situation of the mommies, and their babies is sooo sad...i hope more of them are allowed to survive, and go to shelters, foster homes, or forever homes, asap...once again, let me know if i can help you find shelters in texas, louisiana, oklahoma, etc...i do know of one in dallas texas:ntrs.org....if they can't be transported this far, the people at ntrs.org, might be able to give you websites closer to the usa/canada border...you volunteers, rescuers, and the bunnies are all in my prayers...God loves His creatures, and God blesses you for your attempt to help out these sweet bunnies, and all animals that need human help!


----------



## Pipp

Does anybody know the exact status of the Barrie bunnies? 

Do we know exactly how many rabbits are available by breed and where they are? 

Is there one rescue (rabbitrescue.ca?) coordinating or is the SPCA doing that? 

(I'm reproducing the Sun article, worth the copyright breach). 

-----------------

http://www.torontosun.com/News/Canada/2008/03/14/5001021-sun.html

*Bunnies keep SPCA hopping*

*Rabbits raised for food rescued from filthy farm*

_By TRACY MCLAUGHLIN, SPECIAL TO SUN MEDIA_ 


BARRIE -- More than 300 rabbits being raised for meat were rescued from "deplorable conditions" in Simcoe County, the Ontario Society for the Protection of Cruelty to Animals said yesterday. 

The rabbits were taken after a complaint was received, but the OSPCA won't say where they were seized because the case is still under investigation and charges have not yet been laid -- although they are expected. 
SENSITIVE ISSUE 
"It's still a sensitive issue because we are still reviewing the evidence," said Kristin Williams, spokesman for the OSPCA based in Newmarket. 
Yesterday, the doors of the local shelter based in Barrie opened late because workers were swamped with a barrage of bunnies.

"They are keeping us busy," said Barrie SPCA branch manager Alisa Sears as she cuddled one of the baby rabbits as it nuzzled its soft pink nose into her cheek. The 6-week-old rabbit, now white and fluffy after being cleaned up and fed, will soon be ready for adoption. 
Most of the rabbits were female and dozens were already pregnant even though they were nursing litters. 
Dozens of the rabbits were also sent to area shelters and foster homes throughout the GTA. 
"Many of them were filthy and sick and they were being bred back-to-back," said Haviva Lush, manager of Rabbit Rescue Inc. based in Milton, which assisted with some of the sick rabbits. 
One of the baby rabbits, named Sprout, was operated on to remove a large abscess on its side, she said. 
"Sprout stopped breathing after surgery and I gave it mouth-to-mouth and he's doing just fine now," she said. "He will be ready for adoption soon." 
She warned that adopting a rabbit for a child for Easter is a bad idea. 
"Rabbits make great pets but not for children. They don't like to be picked up and they need a lot of care, so we ask parents to think twice." 
ADOPTION 
Lush said she is launching an anti-rabbit meat product campaign to save the animals which are often raised for meat or as live bait for reptiles and raw-fed canines. 
"These animals are usually raised in filth in backyard sheds and you don't know what you are eating," Lush said. 
"Besides, they are social, intelligent animals. They can play games and cuddle ... they are not food." 
Many of the rabbits will be available for adoption later this week.


----------



## trailsend

Yes the babies drink A LOT! lol. That's normal. 

Pipp - no status update on our end. I'm not sure how many buns were removed or where they all are, am waiting to find out more information. 

Donna


----------



## 60bunnies

you volunteers, foster homes, and of course , the bunnies are in my prayers...if you need volunteer sites from the us, close to the canadian border, [email protected], might be able to direct you to those sites...such a sad story, and i hope the person breeding the sweet creatures as "meat" is prosecuted to the fullest extent of your law...suzy in texas


----------



## timetowaste

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh well - so much for my hopes and idea....I'd wanted to get 2-4 flemish giant does (preferably younger ones that might bond) and adopt them....
> 
> Art's first words were "I'm not driving to Canada to rescue bunnies...". (We're 3 miles from the Mexican border).
> 
> I said, "No. We'd drive to the airport to pick them up."
> 
> He still said, "NO".
> 
> I understand why ...... it just hurts to think of flemish giants being put to sleep....but we have enough here already and I am rehoming many of the lionheads so we can get our house back again....
> 
> Oh well....to fly them from Canada would have been around $299 - but to fly them from just inside the US border would have dropped it to $199......in case anyone from the states is thinking about it.
> 
> Peg


LOL @ Art, "I'm not driving to Canada to rescue bunnies." Spoken like a true man who is done with his wife being the bunny savior .


----------



## JenniferCameron

I can't take a big rabbit but let me know if there are any small ones that need a home, and I'll see if i can find a way to get them to me.


----------



## naturestee

If you check the Rabbit Rescue website, I think they did have smaller rabbits that were taken in before this. I'm sure it would help a lot to adopt one of those too.


----------

